# Lucas is Running an R10 in ALMS



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Lucas Luhr was set to run a Ferrari today for Petersen White Lightening, but a concussion suffered by Pirro had Dr. Ullrich pulling Lucas out of the Ferrari and putting him in the R10. They didn't have a seat here for Lucas, so they're dealing with that, but I'm just watching the first few hours of the race on Tivo and he's running less than a second off of Dindo who's leading.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Lucas is Running an R10 in ALMS ([email protected])*

wait, are you at the race and watching it on tivo?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Lucas is Running an R10 in ALMS (16v)*

Tivo. I didn't make it down to the race.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Lucas is Running an R10 in ALMS ([email protected])*

I see..
twas a good result nontheless


----------



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Lucas is Running an R10 in ALMS (16v)*

I was standing next to the R-10 when they were fitting it for Lucas on the grid.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Lucas is Running an R10 in ALMS (JettaSTR4)*

Sounds kinda last minute.


----------



## heel_toe (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Lucas is Running an R10 in ALMS (JettaSTR4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaSTR4* »_I was standing next to the R-10 when they were fitting it for Lucas on the grid.

Fitting it??? From the way it reads he had to use E.P.'s seat insert. He did an amazing job moving up from 27 to the front of the pack.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Lucas is Running an R10 in ALMS (heel_toe)*

It was too bad that Werner got taken out when he tried to overtake the Corvette. Corvette Racing manager Doug Feehan probably said it best when he said that the Corvettes are as fast as the LMP cars in a striaght line, and since Road Atlanta was resurfaced, the LMP cars have a lot more grip, so they have to take(sometimes insane) risks to pass the GT cars.
When one considers that IMSA will proabably institute the 50 kg weight increase for LMP2 cars next season, I'll bet you that the GT1 and GT2 cars will be hit with similar adjustments, as well as possibly engine restirctor reductions next year to keep them from running over the LMP2 cars on straightaways. Hell, at Le Mans, the Corvettes and Aston Martins had to carry 35 kgs of ballast over their minimum weight this year to try to slow their straightline speed. And they had to carry 25 kgs over min. weight last year at LM.

I'm not saying it's gonna happen, but there is that possibiliy, especially as the ACO want to keep the classes' speeds separated.
Back on topic: 
Dispite having only a few laps in the car, and having to use either Pirro's seat mold, or a hastily made one that didn't fit right, Lucas sure didn't wait around, now did he! He was in the top ten overall within a lap or two, and was leading by the end of the first hour.
Only Marco's run in with the 'vette spoiled it. And what took so long when they tried to repair the car was that so much stuff was already damaged from the Thursday and Friday accidents, that they had to either use parts that had to be set up from scratch(I'm talking about the suspension), or opt to use some back up parts for the #1 R10. Though they opted for the latter(and quicker) option, they still had to make several stops to set up the car to be as fast as it was before the accident.
This does bring up the question of Luhr's future with Audi. Obviously, he's staying within the company for the forseeable future, but what will he do? With Biela appearently retiring, and rumors of Pirro at least semi-retiring in the near futrue(hopefully not very soon, but probably within the next couple of years), could Lucas have more sportscar stuff in the pipeline?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Lucas is Running an R10 in ALMS (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_ could Lucas have more sportscar stuff in the pipeline?

I'd imagine that's a definite yes.


----------

